# Help with coding problems on SBSR Module



## gaw111 (Sep 17, 2012)

Skip to the 7th entry for this new problem.

I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. When I try to enter a ZUSB this is what I get. I installed following direction. I'm using Windows XP and 7. Same thing on both.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

what ZUSB are you looking for?
either you didn't load the assembly line correctly in WINKFP or your ZUSB was replaced with a new number.


----------



## gaw111 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just not sure what I'm doing wrong. I followed the instruction from Shawnsheridan, the guy with all the latest and greatest on this site, and it just won't work. I know I missing something. Everything else seems to work, INPA, NCS and Tool32.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

you have to import the daten files for your chassis in WINKFP .
the simplest way is the BMW Coding Tool.


----------



## gaw111 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, got it working. Apparently when I updated the EDIABAS folder, it reset the EDIABAS.ini to ENET. It's working now, thanks for your help. However, when I updated the rsmb to show my Vin it now errors out. Should have left well enough alone I think. Need to figure out how to correct that.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

ok let us know if you need anything


----------



## gaw111 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, I need help! I have a passenger side airbag light on. I was putting the Vin on the SBSR ecu, the VIN is correct now but getting codes 98ED, 98f8 and 9915. WINKFP said it programmed correctly. How do I reset it?


----------



## gaw111 (Sep 17, 2012)

There's 5 options when programming that module, undeveloped, Drivers seat, Drivers seat behind, Passenger seat, Passenger seat behind. I did passenger seat.


----------



## gaw111 (Sep 17, 2012)

gaw111 said:


> There's 5 options when programming that module, undeveloped, Drivers seat, Drivers seat behind, Passenger seat, Passenger seat behind. I did passenger seat.


I"m confusing myself. Those are the choices when I programmed the VIN into the BFS module.

When I programmed the SBSR the only choice was Undeveloped or - (dash).

The way I did this was comfort mode, f1 entered 6962886 and the pic below shows what option I had.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

After flashing with winkfp, you must vo-code the ecu with ncs expert.


----------



## gaw111 (Sep 17, 2012)

OK, looks like that is done, thank you ap90500. Now I'm getting Error code 0x98AC


----------



## gaw111 (Sep 17, 2012)

I followed this procedure LinearTQ posted about this error.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=663906

Still no change. Anything else?

Also, here is what Tool32 readout.


----------

